# The oft maligned Colnago seatpost



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

There is much I have read about opinions on the 28.0 Colnago seatposts that came out with the C40, and there is something I wanted to ask, has anyone tried running carbon railed saddles on one of these? The reason I ask is that the lower part of the clamping mechanism makes contact with two very small surface areas on each rail and I'm not sure if this will put stress on the saddle rail and cause it to fail. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Picture time!

Works fine for me. At some point the rider weight could become an issue, thought Fizik doesn't specify one for the saddle.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

is this the thread were we post random Colnago pics ?

here is mine ;p










P.S. I didn't have any problem on my C-40 with a SLK carbonio but I have never put full carbon rails on it yet.


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

I have use both an SLR and a Flite with carbon rails for over three years now on the OEM C50 seatpost made by WR Compositi. There have been zero issue. No damage to the rails or noises of any kind.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks all, it sounds like I should be fine, just curious is the clamp design on the C50 post the same as the one on the C40?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

no problems with mine.

both the SLR C64 and the previous Flite Carbonio.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5528799395/

cheers!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ronde said:


> Thanks all, it sounds like I should be fine, just curious is the clamp design on the C50 post the same as the one on the C40?


both were made by Selcof, same post


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks all. So the build begins (C40) and out of the gate I'm running into an issue with the seatpost getting stuck if I try to insert it more than 2.5" into the frame. I'm using Tacx carbon paste both inside the tube and on the post. Other than using only a thin coat and trying to clean the inside of the seat tube as best as possible are there any other tricks? I'm guessing sanding anything down is out of the question...


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

In my experience the OEM post is a very tight fit in both the C40 and C50 frames (I have had a combined total of 4). As such the use of carbon paste is not really necessary and is likely contributing to the difficult insertion. I have only ever used grease and in 10 years have never had an OEM post slip in these frames.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks t, I'll give grease a try, if you have done this for 10 years, I have no worries... back to the build for me.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/8835.0.html

Generally, seatpost manufacturers say that you should not use grease on their products. Some people do it and get away with it. It will also generally void any warrantee.


----------



## tmault (Feb 5, 2006)

In my opinion the notion that carbon seat posts should not be greased is pure rubbish. I have used grease on carbon posts since 2001 and the posts still look brand new upon inspection. Manufacturers have taken a position of no grease only because often times that will cause the post to slip. If that happens switch to a friction paste. If you cannot use grease on a seat post then how could glue be use to attached tubulars to carbon rims. The glues are over 80 solvent which evaporate after application. Furthermore it is the general consensus to use acetone to clean carbon rims when installing new tires. No one would argue that acetone is not a powerful solvent as well.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you a materials or chemical engineer?


----------

